# How Long Does a Pig Ear Last?



## westksbowhunter (Jan 24, 2005)

We timed my dog tonite. 4 minutes. He loves them but they don't last but a few minutes. We try to keep him entertained with his kong but he has figured out how to launch the XXL Kong as high as the ceiling in the house to jar out biscuits and anything else we wedge in it. I guess next is a Nylabone.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

not a pig ear fan, you got 4 min? Wow! slow eater.
real raw bones are good. knuckle or knee, 
I look for something with a joint in it to make um happy.
and while I cannot use kongs as my nappy drool monsters can chew them up. 
I know folks that are able and they use peanut butter as glue to keep the treats in the kong.


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> not a pig ear fan, you got 4 min? Wow! slow eater.
> real raw bones are good. knuckle or knee,
> I look for something with a joint in it to make um happy.
> and while I cannot use kongs as my nappy drool monsters can chew them up.
> I know folks that are able and they use peanut butter as glue to keep the treats in the kong.


Help keeps those teeth clean too. I use to do turkey necks, but don't last long either. Mainly did for cheap, quick chew that cleaned teeth.

Eric


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> not a pig ear fan, you got 4 min? Wow! slow eater.
> real raw bones are good. knuckle or knee,
> *I look for something with a joint in it to make um happy*.
> and while I cannot use kongs as my nappy drool monsters can chew them up.
> I know folks that are able and they use peanut butter as glue to keep the treats in the kong.


 Those Vermont tree huggin people...... 

But I agree w/Ken No pig ears , no cow hoofs, no penises (bully sticks) ,and definitately NO raw hide, REAL BONE ONLY


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Freeze some peanut butter inside the kong, slows them down some. Real bones and nylabones are all that last around here.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Pig's ear less than 1 minute, knuckle or leg bone = fractured teeth, rib bone gone in 5 minutes, diarrhea for a week. So the youngest has a nyla bone that he loves, the oldest gets his teeth brushed every couple of days, but I can't find anything suitable for my poor chessie. He can demolish anything in minutes but loves toys more than any dog I have known. Poor baby.


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

We've become fans of antlers - the dogs love them and they last for months! Anybody aware of issues?


----------



## Jake&Tex (Jul 28, 2010)

I, too, am a big fan of antlers, and have not had any issues. They are expensive, but by the time you add all you're going to spend on turkey necks, rib bones, bully sticks, etc, it all works out in the end.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

knash3 said:


> We've become fans of antlers - the dogs love them and they last for months! Anybody aware of issues?


nope!


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Ha Ha Ha Ken...that is precious!

Carol, I have had just the opposite problem, nylabones cost two of my dogs their molars....Real marrow bones...no problems so far. However mine can also eat a kong, so since the marrow bones can get pricey, (they only last an hour or so anyway) I take the all ready been chewed marrow bones, fill them with canned dog food, freeze and repeat......seems to be working out pretty good...
Nothing is 100%, one of my dogs got a marrow bone hooked behind his lower front canines and we had to cut the bone off with a hacksaw. Now they have to be a certain length or I don't buy them, so always monitor your dogs whatever you decide to give them.


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Ken, we're NOT fans of those antlers! We support a higher class of criminal, rooting for the Redskins. Scary what people with graphics skills combined with too much time can produce - that's creepy funny.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

When our dogs were younger and teething we took the kong and stuffed it with a mix of peanut butter and kibble and then froze the kong. (Reduce mealtime kibble by amount stuffed in kong).


----------



## win2run (Mar 16, 2009)

No pigs ears ,I use Nylabones with no problems .A training partner used pig ears and needed a trip to the vet,told him it was stuck in the stomach,blockage.(ate it too fast)


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

I use nylabones and antlers. no issues with the antlers, I just take them away when they start getting too small and become a choking hazard. be carefully walking barefoot around chewed up nylabones though. those sucks, for us at least, get very prickely (is that a word?) and hurt like a sob when stepped on!!! Yes, I know from experience!!


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Jake&Tex said:


> I, too, am a big fan of antlers, and have not had any issues. They are expensive, but by the time you add all you're going to spend on turkey necks, rib bones, bully sticks, etc, it all works out in the end.


what do folks pay for deer antlers? i have a 50 gallon drum full of them.


----------



## Jake&Tex (Jul 28, 2010)

BlaineT said:


> what do folks pay for deer antlers? i have a 50 gallon drum full of them.


Depends on the size - take a look on eBay. Maybe $10 or so for a skinny piece (that would be suitable for a small dog.... just a guess because I don't have a small dog), but upwards of $30-40 for a thick piece (maybe 7-8" in length).


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Let's see.... Non resident license ($120), gas, gear, ammo, food ($300) - I'd guess I pay about $60 per inch currently.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Jake&Tex said:


> Depends on the size - take a look on eBay. Maybe $10 or so for a skinny piece (that would be suitable for a small dog.... just a guess because I don't have a small dog), but upwards of $30-40 for a thick piece (maybe 7-8" in length).


thanks just looked. 

Heck if anyone is interested in some ill cut some up. be a good way to help fund Hunt Test season.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BlaineT said:


> what do folks pay for deer antlers? i have a 50 gallon drum full of them.


I just read on the Internets that big ones artists use can fetch big bucks. Dog snack sizes are $4-$6 per pound. And as we all know they can’t put anything on the Internets that is not true…….. Bonjour ;-)


----------



## win2run (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd let my dog chew on antlers,except I also use her as a shed dog as well as a hunter/trialer.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

so what sizes do y'all like that use the deer antlers? how big around? or i guess i should say what's the minimum? I found around 40 or so sets of antlers i could cut up to desired lengths and sell bags of them.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

40 sets! the wed site I found says some big ones for artist use fetch $100!!!!
Might wanna rummage through afore plugging in the band saw!!!!!
or do you just have wee little deers in your neck of the woods???


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Ken most aren't "big" artist sized, id guess. just a bunch of basket racked 6,8,10 pointers that are collecting dust. just never thought about them used as dog bones till i saw this thread and saw a way to get a poor boy through HT season with 3 or 4 dogs running. lol


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

read this Blaine, click through 6 pages each with photo.
http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2012/02/how-much-shed-antler-really-worth


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Big fan of the deer antlers, dogs love them, there teeth have never been cleaner and I can leave them unattended with them, prior to using them I had always given raw knuckle bone but there messy and if they got to much marrow they would end up with a loose stool or worse. I just use all my little 6, 8 point basket racks, and they last along time...


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

Never used antlers, but Kongs for the little ones, Souper Bone, a Nylabone product and the biggest knuckle bones I can find or marrow bones; when they get those cleaned up I fill 'em w/ peanut butter.


----------



## ShawnR (Jul 17, 2011)

Our knucklehead has a black kong, and he can't tear it apart. He can rip apart a red one in 10 minutes. His only other chew toy is a large nylabone. Between the two of them his teeth are clean and he's happy. And yes, the nylabone chips are not fun to step on!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Question, if nylabone chips hurt our feet, how come they don't hurt Fido? Yup, I give them to my pups, but take 'em away if they start to chip. I think if you are finding pieces on the floor, pup's insides could be hurting. I'm going to look for antlers.


----------

